# Does the wire floor hurt rabbits feet?



## WoolyWabbits

Im dieciding wether to put wood flooring or wire flooring in my new rabbit hutch im building:


----------



## woodleighcreek

It all depends on the size of the rabbits. What kind do you raise? With small or medium breeds, wire is best. With breeds like Flemish giants, solid floor is the best.


----------



## BarredBuff

I usually put a small piece of wood for them to stand on. I raise french lops and sometimes they set ontop of their nests too........


----------



## dewey

Wire is recommended for most rabbits.  Not just any wire, though, but 14-16ga 1/2 x 1" wire is what I use for my large meat rabbits.  Other sizes or types of wire will stress and injure them.  (No hardware cloth or chicken wire, etc.)  Most do not even need a solid area to get off the wire.  Wood flooring is very hard on their feet and legs since there's no give to it, and it's unsanitary in most situations.  Besides a wood plank or tile, slotted cage mats are also available and very cheap.


----------



## WoolyWabbits

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> It all depends on the size of the rabbits. What kind do you raise? With small or medium breeds, wire is best. With breeds like Flemish giants, solid floor is the best.


Im thinking of raising french angora rabbits


----------



## woodleighcreek

I would probably be using wire cages for that then. It is also best to get them something to stand on. They have cage mats at the TSC.


----------



## Dutchgirl

I'd say wire for easy cleaning. Try nailing, stapling, or just placing a rabbit-safe board in the center. It doubles as a platform and a chewing board.


----------



## dbunni

Simple rule of thumb ... if it has wool, any length of wool ... WIRE!  Wool breeds are judged on density & texture of wool.  Wood pulls, wire keeps clean.  All of our animals, except the FG, is on wire.  The FG is on the ground!  We have MR to GA & NZs.


----------



## WoolyWabbits

thanks for all your replies guys!!!! this info is really helpful


----------



## BunBun

dewey said:
			
		

> Wire is recommended for most rabbits.  Not just any wire, though, but 14-16ga 1/2 x 1" wire is what I use for my large meat rabbits.  Other sizes or types of wire will stress and injure them.  (No hardware cloth or chicken wire, etc.)  Most do not even need a solid area to get off the wire.  Wood flooring is very hard on their feet and legs since there's no give to it, and it's unsanitary in most situations.  Besides a wood plank or tile, slotted cage mats are also available and very cheap.


THANKS for posting this I have large breed and don't want them on wood due to sanitary reasons also. Everything I've read says this is a NO NO for large breeds so I was concerned.


----------

